# Meet people in Cairo



## Skyless90 (Oct 17, 2013)

bonjour everyone! 

Just joined the forum, so greetings to all! 

I hope all of you guys in Cairo are doing well despite the political issues going on in Egypt .
Here is the thing, i will be spending 2 weeks in Cairo (ill be staying in Maadi) visiting my parents who work there as expats and i thought it would be nice to meet people my age to enjoy the good places and crowd in Cairo .
Just a few words about myself ...
I'm 23 years old , french guy from Ajaccio , Corsica(France) and i have been living in Los Angeles for the past 6 months for my studies . I am a commercial pilot getting my FAA licenses & ratings in Santa Monica airport. I lived abroad almost all my life in multiple countries , this is why i love to travel and get to know people from different places ...So if anyone out there is willing to show me around that would be awesome ! 

Best Regards


----------



## pazoka (Nov 5, 2013)

there is many good places to hung out in maadi like ace club and villa 55 and the snug 
i hope you enjoy your vecation


----------



## Aussie_Wombat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey mate,
If you are looking to have have a drink somewhere this weekend, feel free to send me a message


----------

